# 40 Year Old wanting to hit some kickers



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

If your going to just got small kickers then it should not be a problem but the park is where you get hurt the most so remember that. Only you can say what you can and cannot do with your body though.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Not stupid at all to ride park at 40, and more people do than you might think. Was in a rail jam with a guy in his early 40's last year and he was having a blast.

The key (at any age) is to work your way up to it. Most resorts have a smaller sized park for people just starting out which means less height, less of a gap to the landing. Before that though, find a roller and pop off it. Don't bomb the slope before it and fly into the flats, you want to catch the downside of it and practice matching your board to the slope of the landing, with time that will come natural. Make sure your shoulders are square with the board the entire time. By entire time I mean riding up to it, popping off, in the air and landing, it's common for people to want to open up their shoulders so they're facing down hill but fight this and keep them square to the board. Always stay centered over the board as well, front to back.

Once you get comfortable doing this, you can move to the smaller park, sometimes called a Progression Park. BEFORE hitting anything, ride past it. Check out the lip and the landing. Depending on how often a park is grommed/raked the landing can get rutted out. If everything looks good and you feel you're ready for it, find out where others are starting from and gauge the speed you'll need to clear the knuckle and land in the sweet spot. It's important to remember that different snow conditions may take more time to build up the speed to get to the landing. A lot of smaller jumps have less of a knuckle which means less consequence for coming up short, but take my advice and don't hit a smaller jump at full tilt so you don't overshoot the landing. I think we've all done it, and it's fairly common to see beginners doing it but there's no worse feeling that the _"oh shit oh shit oh shit"_

As you're riding up to it, again keep the shoulders square, weight centered and don't over do it on speed checks, if at all. You should have a general idea of how fast you need to go, and after the first try it'll be a lot clearer. If you're overly nervous, take a long deep breath as you're riding up to the jump to calm yourself down, it absolutely works.

When you're in the air pull your knees up, try not to tense up and lock up your body. If you can, do a grab. When you're first starting out Mute and Indy are generally the easiest grabs and can help keep yourself balanced as long as you do it with your knees-legs pulled up (not reaching for it).

Spot your landing and extend your legs to meet the landing, absorb it and ride out.

From your post it sounds like you have enough ability to do it and ride away, but if you crash just move out of the way because you might not be visible in the landing for the people on slope above you. Even if there's an injury, do whatever you have to do to get out of the jump line. Just remember crashes are going to happen anytime you start learning something new so don't get discouraged. Start small, work your way up to it, and have fun with it.

Edit: I completely agree on the pipe, in my opinion it's one of the funnest things to do on a snowboard and when you're starting out (in my experience) the crashes are much easier to take.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

To OP: pretty much same story as me, rode 18-22 with about 6-10 days from then until 35. Been working up to 30footers, would like to hit the 40s as they just look well built in those medium jumplines.

The pipe is fun, but the bottom of it is hard!

Check out the snowboard addiction videos on youtube. I was already learning booters by myself and with friends, but these vids helped me a ton by dialing in some basics.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ARSENALFAN

I "started" snowboarding at 42 and really started park last season including jumps. So no your not to old.

ALL solid info above !!! I like looking at videos to learn, this is just me. I can pause, rewind, some have slow motion. It can be a great learning tool. Also video tape yourself, this is great for analyzing what you are doing right/wrong. I have posted video of myself and my kids here on the forum asking for tips and many of these guys will see stuff I don't and suggest how to correct or better myself. They are a great resource.

Start small and build from there. Your are a solid rider you will progress on the small stuff faster than you think.

The biggest jump for me is about 20 footer that really shoots you up and honestly I"m backing off that one. I can land it but I'm not at that point completely and as said I need to be safe and smart. Reward/consequences on that for me just aren't there.

May I also suggest pads/armor. Depending on what you are working on, rails, boxes, jumping, spins, maybe purchase knee pads, impact shorts, wrist gaurds etc. I have this stuff in my supply tote in my car. I put on or take off what I need or don't need for that day. For me, it saves a lot of pain and injury.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Fantasic*

Thanks for the EXCELLENT responses gang. I am so excited. I taught my 7 soon to be 8 year old how to ride last year and would like to be able to keep up with her in a few years  I will be sure to post my progression throughout the year. And I will definately dial in a couple lessons for sure. All the best.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Crash Gear*

I did purchase some burton red impact shorts last year and they were handy on those occasions when I did catch an edge. Any other suggestions in the body armour area would be much appreciated.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I'm 55 and I just started park last year (except for a bit of experimentation the year before). Along the lines of what Snowolf said about deliberate and considered progression, body armour is a must. I've got knee/shin pads, impact shorts, and a spine protector. And a helmet of course. You don't have to always wear all the shit, as slyder says, but definitely wear it when you're hitting the features.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I'm 55 and I just started park last year (except for a bit of experimentation the year before). Along the lines of what Snowolf said about deliberate and considered progression, body armour is a must. I've got knee/shin pads, impact shorts, and a spine protector. And a helmet of course. You don't have to always wear all the shit, as slyder says, but definitely wear it when you're hitting the features.




Hey Donutz: I am sure you probably researched the crap out of body armour before you pulled the trigger. What company did you go with? And by the way....55.....you just made my year!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I like these and prices are from memory so may be wrong
Azzpadz for impact shorts easy on and off and they work good. $60
Skeletools are another good one but they more like shorts and harder to remove without taking boots and your snow pants and cold gear off to get them off $60
Helmet, Smith what fit me the best $115
Wrist gaurds: what fit into my gloves Mine are Demon one of my kid has Dakine $20
Spine Protector: I'm just looking for something affordable as anything for me is better than nothing $75-$100


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Hey Donutz: I am sure you probably researched the crap out of body armour before you pulled the trigger. What company did you go with? And by the way....55.....you just made my year!!


LOL, yeah I researched the crap out of things and then I bought what was available. :laugh: the shops around here don't really stock much, and I think they only do an order at the beginning of the season. And when they're out, you're SOL.

Nevertheless, I think that even an "average" piece of armour will do 80% of the job, and the premium stuff moves up the final 20%. So anything's better than nothing.

Having said all that, I have Protec shin/knee pads that I really love because they have hardshell protection for both areas, a Protec spine protector that's flexy enough to move around in, and some Protec impact shorts that are crappy because they don't have a hardshell tailbone protector.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

If you search I actually posted the to side by side with pics, search is your friend.
Both are great and each have a specialize with different types of terrain.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

On top of the already excellent advice given I have a few general tips to add. #1 is conditioning (your body not your hair lol) staying in good shape will do more for you then anything. Hydration, I drink the hell out of vitamin water. Potassium, as we get older we tend to cramp up easier, potassium helps a lot. I stretch a lot before, during and after riding. 

Not that I know anything since I'm only 23 and all........:cheeky4:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd say the most important thing with almost anything snowboarding progression related, but mostly in freestyle is confidence. You need to ride confident. The difference between riders with the style and riders who are sloppy is their confidence. If you become comfortable with a trick before you do it you have a much higher chance of sticking it first try. 

Now I'm not saying go ape shit. I'm just saying when you do progress, even on the tinniest of things, you need to already think in your head you have mastered to trick.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't forget to stretch.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh yeah and when you get way over the hill a hot tub and copious amounts of booze help too


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Most things have already been stated, so I'm just posting to add support.

I'll be 40 in January. I too stopped both skateboarding and snowboarding for along time (idiocy) but I started both again and I was instantly in the park. I have been on the snow again for about 5 years and skating again for only 2-3, but I am now a skateboard instructor (I was sponsored by a shop when I was a teenager). 

Again, just wanted to give you a summary of my story to provide some motivation.


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*45 YO - Same Deal*

Hey, same deal >chiming in for support for the already provided good advice. 
I picked up the sport relatively late and have been riding pretty actively - more speed vs pipe - but looking to jump more this year. 360's and jump distance are the goals this season and of course, remaining injury free.

Thus, I will also echo a STRONG call for Body Armour. I have the DEMON flex force pro upper body, CRASHPADS lower body, multiple helmets (go for the best rated ones!) and DOCMETER Wrist Guard Gloves. 

I swear by all of these and while I cant compare these to the rest I can say that I broke my wrist using cheasy wrist guards (Triple 8's: made more for skateboarding/inline skating than snowboarding???). I have more dings on my helmet than I remember getting so it must be working. 

Armour up and ride as free as you can!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Just remember boys, all the body armor in the world don't mean shit if you knuckle or overshoot the landing. :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

While I'm not as ancient as most of you guys (I'm 31 :cheeky4 I can chime in here a bit. I was one of those kids in my teens playing around in the park, falling a lot but never breaking anything. Tried to get back into the park in my late 20's and was scared shitless about breaking something. I still prefer natural features but I ride with upper body armour, a helmet, and like to get some air now and again.

My favorite jumps are NOT table top or kicker style jumps. Those jumps you have to commit to. Easiest to learn on (mentally) is what I call a roller. Essentially a large bump in the hill, at low speeds you'll just ride up and over it. Go fast enough and you'll get some air, maybe skim a foot or two over the snow for 10 feet, then come to earth. As you get comfortable with that you can start pre-loading and popping off the jump and start getting a little more height, even at a lower speed. 

Practice over the SAME JUMP again and again and again to get comfortable and confident with the approach, your air time, and landing. Attempting some type of grab will help stabilize you in the air, just reach for your toes and even if you don't grab it'll still help. Stand straight up in the air and it'll be arm flailing time!!!

Near the end of the year last year I found a natural jump at my local hill, setup a camera and started hiking. Ran the jump about 5-6 times before I was out of energy, but each time I got more and more comfortable in the air. I've been jumping for ages but it still felt great to have comfortable air time. After that I was at another hill a week or two later, found myself hitting things with more speed than before and more confidence in the air (no park stuff though).

Hope this helps, have fun, and pay up that insurance!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Hey poutanen*



poutanen said:


> While I'm not as ancient as most of you guys (I'm 31 :cheeky4 I can chime in here a bit. I was one of those kids in my teens playing around in the park, falling a lot but never breaking anything. Tried to get back into the park in my late 20's and was scared shitless about breaking something. I still prefer natural features but I ride with upper body armour, a helmet, and like to get some air now and again.
> 
> My favorite jumps are NOT table top or kicker style jumps. Those jumps you have to commit to. Easiest to learn on (mentally) is what I call a roller. Essentially a large bump in the hill, at low speeds you'll just ride up and over it. Go fast enough and you'll get some air, maybe skim a foot or two over the snow for 10 feet, then come to earth. As you get comfortable with that you can start pre-loading and popping off the jump and start getting a little more height, even at a lower speed.
> 
> ...



I notice your from the Calgary area. Me too. We should hit the slopes this winter and you can show me what being 9 years younger looks like on a board:laugh:


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm 38 this year. Last year started learning to jump and will be working on spin this year. Going to head up to Woodard @ Copper for some indoor training session on tramps. Set some obtainable goals and don't move on to more difficult stuff unless the goal is reached. My .02cents.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I notice your from the Calgary area. Me too. We should hit the slopes this winter and you can show me what being 9 years younger looks like on a board:laugh:


Sounds good! PM me this fall... I've got a pass to Nakiska, Lake Louise and others, but not Sunshine. Happy to board any time!


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll be 40 next month. Started boarding about 3 years ago. I started riding the park this past season. I don't do anything beyond my capabilities...no matter how much my kids try to talk me into it. 

I practiced by doing a lot of switch riding, 180's etc. as I'm riding down the mountain. I also did a lot of natural jumps before I moved to park jumps. 

I prefer the natural stuff over park. I do love rollers but my home mountain (Mt. Spokane) never seems to have them and whoever builds their kickers is retarded. 

I watch a TON of videos on youtube as well. It's a great resource.

bottom line...you're not too old.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

youre =/= you're


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

Who are some good instructors in the Denver area? Does anyone have experience here? I bought an epic local pass and I'll be hitting the mountain as much as possible. Just turned 30 and I want to be a better rider. I've never taken a lesson and I'm sure it shows. 

Last year was my first after a 12 year hiatus. I simply want to be a very good rider and unafraid of most terrain. I'd like to learn how to handle small jumps/rails and butter down the mountain. I thought about the snowboardaddiction site but having someone to give feedback would be more beneficial I'm sure.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Right on*



poutanen said:


> Sounds good! PM me this fall... I've got a pass to Nakiska, Lake Louise and others, but not Sunshine. Happy to board any time!


I will be buying a Lake Louise Plus card to get a discount at Castle Mountain. I will tee up with U for my free day at Louise. Cheers!


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What kind of physical shape are you in? yes, us old dudes heal more slowly, but if you are still jacked and have good flexibility then you will be much less prone to to injury.

I have a pal who still looks like he did back in college (pretty cut) who has almost no problems throwing himself off of big jumps/rocks. The other skiers/riders in our group who are the same age but not in as good shape have to give such maneuvers much more careful thought.

For what its worth, i threw myself off of the same rock. Hurt my knee on the landing a little bit (note to self: do not do big drops unless you are sure the snow beneath has enough powder to properly cushion a landing), but it wasn't anything major and I was still good to ride the rest of the trip (though I did avoid huge drops after that)

The other guys (except for the rookie skier) were taller, fatter, and in worse shape than I was... so doing the same jump would have probably been bad news for them.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Tarzanman said:


> What kind of physical shape are you in? yes, us old dudes heal more slowly, but if you are still jacked and have good flexibility then you will be much less prone to to injury.
> 
> I have a pal who still looks like he did back in college (pretty cut) who has almost no problems throwing himself off of big jumps/rocks. The other skiers/riders in our group who are the same age but not in as good shape have to give such maneuvers much more careful thought.
> 
> ...



Well I am in decent shape. In the last couple years I have went from 220 pounds down to 174. My quads and calfs are huge but my upper body certainly needs some work. Kind of scrawny. I am actually lifting weights for the first time ever prepping to hit the slopes.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

*Hot Yoga*

Hey Tarzanman. I think I am going to get back into hot yoga in order to stretch out and get some flexability. Your post gave me the idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Took a lap through the park yesterday for the first time. I thought if I stayed to the right side of the park it would be mellow. First jump - wonder whats on the other side - oh that was easy, second jump - this is freaking awesome - third jump: yeah....it looks like a bit of a ramp, but this must be the easy side of the terrain park........oh shit......FRIK!... its the biggest kicker in the park.......boom fall flat on my feet well before the knuckle. Quite the experience. At least I have some idea now what it is like to go off one of those sons a bitches. Good thing I didn't compress my spine...

And yes....I was too fricking stupid to scope it out first. Just threw caution to the wind as I was feeling real dialed in.:dizzy:


----------

